# Hey Mike!



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Mike, how many places are glocks made? I saw one with a “made in Taiwan” sticker on it. Are they all the same specs?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Ha! Funny! I'm sure it was an airsoft replica.

Far as I know, they are all made in Austria. Those meant for the US market are at least partially assembled in the US.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Ha! Funny! I'm sure it was an airsoft replica.
> 
> Far as I know, they are all made in Austria. Those meant for the US market are at least partially assembled in the US.


Yep I did see airsoft somewhere in the info.

Thanks.


----------

